
Lua Cheat Sheet for Programmers - fogus
http://coffeeghost.net/2010/11/01/lua-cheat-sheet-for-programmers/
======
kmort
Very nice.

I tend to steer clear of cheat sheets for Vim etc. as I try to program my
motor memory fairly strictly (and use a look-up of the in-depth help system as
both punishment and useful exploration).

But when switching between languages frequently, or when knowledge of one is
getting a little rusty, something like this is just perfect.

(I'll also take this chance to recommend 'Programming in Lua' by the creator -
Roberto Ierusalimschy. It's really one the clearest, well-paced language texts
I've read.)

------
cheald
Lua is super easy, once you get past a) function-calls-on-tables syntactic
sugar, and b) metatables. The first especially confused me when I was starting
Lua, but I love it now.

Edit: Now with code! <http://pastebin.com/rpWwCGVy>

